# video feed to monitor dies after ~10 minutes [solved]

## h2sammo

all programs continue running, CPU at ~100% but feed to hdmi TV is dead. if i move mouse/keyboard it comes back on.

this is on appletv running gentoo with openbox. this never happens on xbmc, only if i use a chromium or rhythmbox (only other progs i have). i dont have xscreensaver installed.

this didnt use to happen on older kernels.

```
appletv@localhost ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2v03 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2v03-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_processor_1.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Jul 2010 18:30:15 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

kernel .config: http://pastebin.com/63zUxgXiLast edited by h2sammo on Sun Jul 25, 2010 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

I think running this should be sufficient to disable screen blanking in X.  Be careful because some programs that try to manage it themselves explicitly turn it back on when they're done.

xset s 0 s off -dpms

----------

## h2sammo

is there a file i can make that change permanently?

```
localhost ~ # xset s 0 s off -dpms

xset:  unable to open display ""

```

----------

## Jaglover

Yes, xorg.conf.

----------

## BradN

That command is only for during X too.

If you need to shut off blanking on the text (or framebuffer) console, then you want:

setterm -blank 0

setterm -powersave off

If you want to do this within /etc/conf.d/local.start or similar, you want to do it like:

setterm -blank 0 > /dev/tty0

setterm -powersave off > /dev/tty0

setterm -blank 0 > /dev/tty1

setterm -powersave off > /dev/tty1

... for each of the virtual terminals you want to use.

----------

## h2sammo

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Yes, xorg.conf.

 

what section of xorg.conf do i put that it?

also how do i specify my display?

```
localhost ~ # xset off

xset:  unable to open display ""
```

----------

## krinn

xorg way

```

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes <---- here to set a bigger blank time, standby...

    Option         "standby time" "20"

    Option         "suspend time" "30"

    Option         "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "llyama"

    ModelName      "Vision Master Pro 454"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 132.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 200.0

    Option         "dpms" <--------- just add a # in front

EndSection

```

to get your display name : env | grep DISPLAY

(generally set as :0.0)

xset -display DISPLAYNAME -dpms

----------

## h2sammo

i solved the problem by modifying xinitrc as follows:

```
appletv@localhost ~ $ cat .xinitrc

setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0

xset s 0 s off -dpms 

exec openbox-session
```

thank you

----------

## BradN

You don't need the setterm line then since you're using X - setterm is only for text consoles.  It won't hurt anything but it doesn't do anything for you either  :Smile: 

----------

